# Rockwall Field Trial Premium Information April 3-5, 2009



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Rockwall Retriever Club *
*Spring 2009 Field Trial*
*April 3-5, 2009*​ 

*AKC Event # 2009674201, AKC Licensed Field Trial*

*The members of the Rockwall Retriever Club are delighted to offer a field trial to Retriever enthusiasts in the North Texas area. We appreciate the help and support offered by the American Kennel Club and also the North Texas Retriever Club, our mentor club for this event. *

*Our hosts, Kenneth and Cara Baker, have been generous in allowing us to hold this event on their property. Please be considerate and close gates unless otherwise indicated. Please keep your speed down and stay on designated roads and parking areas. Also, please refrain from smoking on the grounds.*

*We sincerely appreciate your participation and hope you have a great weekend. If you have any questions or need anything, please do not hesitate to call or find us at the field trial. Again, thanks and good luck!*

*Martha McCool, Field Trail Secretary*

*Stakes Offered:*

*Open All-Age Judges: Pete Marcellus and Susie Ritch *
*$80 4/3/09 9:00 a.m.*

*Owner-Handler **Amateur Judges: Anna Curry and Ken Robbins *
*$80 4/4/09 9:00 a.m.*

*Qualifying Judges : James Burnett and Marty Fluke *
*$70 4/3/09 9:00 a.m.*

*Derby Judges: James Burnett and Marty Fluke *
*$70 4/4/09 At conclusion of Qualifying, but not before 10:00 a.m. on Saturday*

*Location: **Baker Ranch, 944 North Ben Payne Road, Rockwall, Texas 75087.*

*Entries: **Mail your entries and check to: **Martha McCool , Field Trial Secretary*
*913 Bridle Path Court*
*Rockwall, Texas 75032*
*(Home no. 972-771-2949, Cell no. 918-527-9665)*
**Make checks payable to Rockwall Retriever Club*
*Entries close Tuesday, March 24, 2009, at 6:30 p.m. Central Standard Time. No exceptions.*

*Scratch Policy: **No refund will be given for dogs scratched after the draw or no shows. Exception: A full refund will be given for injured dogs or bitches in season if a veterinarian’s certificate is received by the Field Trial Secretary within two weeks of the event. *

*Running Order: **The DJIA will be used to determine the starting dog in all-age stakes.*
*Club Officers: **President Chris McCool, 913 Bridle Path Court, Rockwall, TX 75032*
*Vice President Bob Rehmet*
*Secretary Nick Koumoundouros*
*Treasurer Martha McCool*

*Field Trial Committee: *
*Chairman: Chris McCool, 913 Bridle Path Court, Rockwall, TX 75032*
*Secretary: Martha McCool*
*Members: Doug Grimes, Wade McCool, Shayne Mehringer, Mike Molthan, Bob Rehmet*

*Accommodations:*
*La Quinta, I 30, Rockwall 972-771-1685*
*Holiday Inn Express, I 30, Rockwall 972-722-3265*
*Super 8, I 30 Rockwall, 972-722-9922*
*Numerous other chain hotels/motels are located in the area mostly along Interstate 30.*

*Food:** Numerous local and chain restaurants are located within minutes of trial grounds.*

*Tailgate Party: **None*

*Courses and Birds: **Ducks will be used in all stakes.*

*Prizes: **Standard AKC rosettes will be awarded for placements and JAMs.*

*Emergency Response Coordinator: **Martha McCool-918-527-9665. Available on grounds throughout trial. *

*Veterinarian: **Rockwall County Veterinary Clinic; 972-771-9422, at junction of Hwy. 66 and Hwy. 549 near trial grounds. *
*Lake Ray Hubbard Emergency Pet Care Center; 4651 North Beltline Road; Mesquite, Texas 75150; 972-226-3377 (after hours).*

*Fire Department: **Rockwall Fire Department, 911. *

*Police Department: **Rockwall County Sheriff, 911. Non-emergency-972-882-0300.*

*Hospital:** Presbyterian Hospital of Rockwall, 3150 Horizon Road, Rockwall, 972-698-1000.*

*Ambulance Services: **Medic Rescue-911.*

*Location: **From Rockwall, go east on Interstate 30, exit on Highway 549 at Love’s Truck Stop. Go north on Highway 549 approximately two miles. Turn right on Highway 66, and go east approximately one mile. Turn left (north) on North Ben Payne Road. Stay on North Ben Payne Road until road takes a sharp right. Baker Ranch entrance is on the left. Look for signage. *


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

If anyone needs a soft copy on the entry form please send me a PM with your address.

FOM

Yes I noticed I typed March in the title, it is really April, I've requested a change...


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Is it too late for EE to do the entries? If so, please send me the entry forms to [email protected], Thanks 

Angelo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Angelo,

This will be a Non-EE event I do believe, so you will be able to enter with EE, but it is not up yet. The closing will also be sooner because EE will have to mail the entries to Rockwall RC before the actual close of the trial.

FOM


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

There is also a BRAND NEW Holiday Inn in Royse City 6 miles east of the event on I-30. We also have fast food and other restaurants in town.

Shameless city plug regards,
Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Paul-TEXAS said:


> There is also a BRAND NEW Holiday Inn in Royse City 6 miles east of the event on I-30. We also have fast food and other restaurants in town.
> 
> Shameless city plug regards,
> Paul-TEXAS


Is the Oar House still open? Use to be the best place in the Dallas area.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Is the Oar House still open?


Huh?????........got a spelling problem bro??

Dallas has lots of oar houses....;-)


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> Huh?????........got a spelling problem bro??
> 
> Dallas has lots of oar houses....;-)


They are called "massage parlors" ;-)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> Huh?????........got a spelling problem bro??
> 
> Dallas has lots of oar houses....;-)


http://www.theoarhouserestaurant.com/main.htm


Why did I know you would be the one? 


Bob Anderson and I spent more than a few evenings at that bar talking about sheep hunting.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Bob Anderson and I spent more than a few evenings at that bar talking about sheep hunting.


is that anything like looking for wool......


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

EdA said:


> is that anything like looking for wool......


Actually sheep hunting ...but there could have been a little of that going on as well...I can't be for sure.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Actually sheep hunting ...but there could have been a little of that going on as well...I can't be for sure.


You will have better luck hunting sheep with a sling shot.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Tulsa Slim said:


> You will have better luck hunting sheep with a sling shot.



*So you Oklahoma guys hunt sheep???

Aaron*


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *So you Oklahoma guys hunt sheep???
> 
> Aaron*


As opposed to you Kansas guys LOVING them


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike Noel said:


> As opposed to you Kansas guys LOVING them


That was kind of an obvious cripple shot; but I guess somebody had to sluice that cripple!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Enter via EE... entries close the night before they close with the secretary. I will be hand delivering the entries before it closes.

SM


----------

